# Introducing?



## soremi (Aug 18, 2017)

Our mouse is female domestic mouse (Mus musculus), it's the only survivor of masacre our cat did. I feed her with syringe until she was capable of eating mouse food. She has a giant cage full of toys and she is very attached to me. She comes on my hand, let me pet her go around me, go under my shirt etc. But since I am unable to change her lifstyle to more daily than nightly I start to think about introducing her to the othet mouse. I can't provide her another female wild mouse and I would have to buy her another in store or take from breeder. I saw mouse with similar colours like her, it might be helpful to introduce. I have succes at introducing degus before but their social life is different than mouse. Do you think it's possible to introduce her to diffrent mouse? I usually sit with her until midnight working when she climb on me and treat her or playing with her. I wish the best for her.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes. You can definitely introduce her to a new/different mouse.


----------

